# Connected to Windows Server 2003 Remote Access VPN: Cannot Access Remote LAN



## Timbilt (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a Windows 2003 Server at home with 1 Network Card installed. I installed a remote access VPN on it, configured remote access policy and also user account properties. The server is a domain controller that also runs DHCP and DNS servers. The server and all other hosts are connected to a router, which serves as the default gateway to the internet. Even though DHCP is installed, I configure a static pool of addresses on the VPN server to be issued to remote clients that connect. This static pool is on the same subnet as the VPN server, but does not conflict with any other hosts.

After creating a PPTP connection, I go over to my neighbor and log on to his wireless Internet connection to test the VPN. I configure the connection on my XP laptop in the TCP/IP properties so that my default gateway is not changed when I connect to the VPN server. After connecting to the VPN server, I still have internet connection, because as I mentioned before, I selected the option in TCP/IP properties to not change the default gateway when I connect to the VPN server.

I cannot ping anything on the remote LAN, including the VPN server (192.168.14.10), after connecting to the VPN server. I can still however connect to local hosts on my neighbor's LAN, and also the Internet. I used Wireshark and Network monitor and confirmed that PPP compressed packets are in fact travelling between the two networks. I also verified that PPTP is forwarded properly and GRE packets are being routed: using Microsoft's pptpclnt and pptpsvr from their support tools kit.

VPN Server Subnet: 192.168.14.0 /24
Neighbor's Subnet: 192.168.1.0 /24


----------

